# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته ی روانشناسی از کنکور تجربی

## mehra

سلام دوستان عزیز کنکوری!
من یه سری مشکل دارم میخواستم ببینم میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟؟؟

من امسال سال سوم کنکورمه البته 2 سال قبلی رو خیلی به دلایلی نتونستم جدی بگیرم

رشتم تجربیه ،دختر ، منطقه 2... 
رشته ی رواشناسی رو میخواستم!

تحقیق کردم دیدم که از تجربی میشه رفت ولی اونایی که سراسریه منظقه یک هستن! مثل تهران و اصفهان و شیراز و اردبیل و ...

حالا میخواستم بدونم کسی میدونه من باید چه رتبه ای بیارم برای روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران از تجربی؟؟؟؟ شنیدم حدود 3000 میشه!؟

بعد اینکه من الان دانشگاه پیام نور قبول شدم اگه بخوام کنکور بدم باید انصراف بدم؟ یا میشه همزمان کنکور بدم؟؟

خیلی ممنون میشم کمکم کنید  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

میتونید در کنکور شرکت کنید و بعد انصراف بدید.
درمورد روانشناسی هم تا چند ساعت دیگه بهتون اطلاع میدم.

----------


## mehra

ممنون!

فقط اینکه قبل اومدن جواب کنکور باید انصراف بدم؟ یا مثلا میتونم صبر کنم تا جواب بیاد بعد انصراف بدم؟؟؟ یا حتی جواب انتخاب رشته بیاد بعد؟؟؟

مرسی

----------


## kourosh khan

> ممنون!
> 
> فقط اینکه قبل اومدن جواب کنکور باید انصراف بدم؟ یا مثلا میتونم صبر کنم تا جواب بیاد بعد انصراف بدم؟؟؟ یا حتی جواب انتخاب رشته بیاد بعد؟؟؟
> 
> مرسی


شما تا وقتی که مطمئن نشدین قبول شدین انصراف ندین

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون!
> 
> فقط اینکه قبل اومدن جواب کنکور باید انصراف بدم؟ یا مثلا میتونم صبر کنم تا جواب بیاد بعد انصراف بدم؟؟؟ یا حتی جواب انتخاب رشته بیاد بعد؟؟؟
> 
> مرسی


تشکر از کوروش عزیز.
شما زمانی که نتیجه نهایی قبولیتون در رشته ی مورد نظر اومد و به قطع قبول شدید ، انصراف بدید.

----------


## mehra

مرسی ! خداروشکر میشه اینکارو کرد

من راجع به رتبه شنیدم با 2000 تا 3000 منطقه2 تجربی اومدن روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران

رسما با این رتبه پزشکی قبولم من  :Yahoo (21):  

 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mehra

البته من راجع به رتبه های دانشگاه های دیگه ی تهران یا شیراز و اصفهان هیچ اطلاعی ندارم

اطلاعاتی که موجوده خیلی ضد و نقیضه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## kourosh khan

> البته من راجع به رتبه های دانشگاه های دیگه ی تهران یا شیراز و اصفهان هیچ اطلاعی ندارم
> 
> اطلاعاتی که موجوده خیلی ضد و نقیضه


من که تو روانشناسی تبریز رو بیشتر از همه قبول دارم

----------


## atefe_os

ببخشید من رشتم ریاضی هستش و میخوام روانشناسی بخوانم منطقه 3 ... چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟

----------


## rez657

431
واقعا برا روان شناسی چه رتبه می خاد

----------

